# cloning drug sniffing dogs



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

Interesting....

Share your thoughts

Four Years After Cloning, Drug-Sniffing Dogs Celebrate Remarkable Success in South Korean Airport | Singularity Hub


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i think its an interesting topic. I remember reading about the cloned GSD Trakr and seeing pictures of the puppies so i knew they were past just cloning sheep. Personally, because of the cost of finding a dog that makes the cut just to get into training, if you can clone the dog who already has proven he/she is good at what they do, why not? It will save money in the long run and you're using a clone with genes that have proven themselves in the original, i say it worth the risk. However, i'm again human cloning. Anyone remember The Island? yeah....


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

We've studied a lot about cloning in my cellular biology classes. Unless the technology has changed much since last semester, there's a lot of health issues associated with cloning.

Essentially, the reason every thing that lives, grows old and dies, is because we have a biological timer built into our DNA. We can alter it a little bit with nutrition, exercise, medication, lifestyle, etc, but you can't double your allotted lifespan that's coded into your DNA. When you clone an animal, the DNA's biological clock is not re-set. The clock is still ticking from the date of birth of the parent animal. Therefore, if you clone a 4-year old dog and that dog has a genetic "expiration date" of 14 years old, its puppies will only live another 10 years, because their DNA has already "lived" 4 years in the parent dog. If you clone the parent dog at 7 years, the puppies can only be expected to live about 7 more years. 

To my knowledge, this issue has not yet been overcome.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

cloning so far has not worked out because of the genetic material being used already has spent out telemeres on the chromosones. I know of work being done right now , as experiments , which will work around the "Dolly effect" . 
Can't say more. 
Carmen


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

genomes are meant to evolve and change, why do we keep thinking they should stay the same? for some silly vision or lost love?


----------

